# Service Guinea Pig?



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

This is not a GSD or dog-related topic but I just wondered what some more knowledgeable folks think of this. This girl was in my class in HS.

Student sues GVSU over guinea pig, awarded $40K | wzzm13.com


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The guinea pig wasn't certified as a service animal? So I don't see how she can claim it. I would love to take my dog to church, work, anywhere, just because he makes me happy. But that isn't going to fly, because he isn't certified. Just because you can carry a card for medical marijuana, doesn't mean you can use it anywhere, I feel the same goes for an Rx for a companion animal. 
I'm surprised she was awarded that, and more surprised that they even cared about her little fuzzball that wasn't causing anyone problems.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What I was told was that she was allowed to have the animal in her dorm but they drew the line at taking it to class and to the food areas. Some of the articles got that wrong.


----------



## TiffC (Jan 10, 2013)

Service animals do NOT require certification in the United States. There is no certification period and most certification sites are just scams to get peoples money. Guinea pigs are not classified as service animals under the ADA. It was revised in 2010 so that the only animals allowed to be service animals are dogs. There is however a clause for miniature guide horses. So no a guinea pig cannot be a service animal because the ADA no longer allows them to be service animals. It was likely an ESA which is why it was allowed in the dorms but not in class or in dining areas. ESAs do not have public access rights so she legally would not be able to take it into public places with her.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I guess I should have used the word classification instead of certification. Thanks for clearing that up TiffC! Surprised she was awarded forty grand when there was no wrongdoing on the part of the housings requirements.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

This pet was not a service animal but an ESA. With the facts given, the college trusties were ill advised to consider giving any funds to the girl.

As an ESA the guinea pig would be allowed to reside in her dorm at the most which it was. As an ESA the guinea pig would not be allowed into places where food was served or in classrooms which it wasn't. 

If the college followed legal guidelines, the matter would never have gone passed the girl sending a request to the Dept. of Justice for mediation where it would have been denied. Looks like the school admin, trusties, and legal team did not bother to look into the matter and decided it would be easier to just write a check and forget the matter. 

They have now opened themselves to more problems when the next wave of students demand taking their ESA dogs, cats, ferrets, bunnies, birds, snakes, lizzards, rats, etc. etc. into the classrooms and cafeteria.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks that was kind of my take on it. They settled to make her go away but opened that door.... I found it interesting because I also work for a college (same city, but mine is much smaller) and we have two SDs that live/work on campus and no one has ever had a problem with them. When I read the comments it's obvious how little the public understands about pets vs. ESAs vs Service animals.... too bad, could have been a good learning experience for the community if they hadn't just paid her off.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry if I'm out of line. This seems ridiculous to me. Especially since she was awarded 40K. What was the money awarded for?


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

GusGus said:


> Sorry if I'm out of line. This seems ridiculous to me. Especially since she was awarded 40K. What was the money awarded for?


I agree with you. Reminds me of the time the pig flew in first class on an airplane as some kind of service/support animal.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

On Gawker: Student Banned From Carrying Guinea Pig on College Campus Receives $40,000 Settlement


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

GusGus said:


> Sorry if I'm out of line. This seems ridiculous to me. Especially since she was awarded 40K. What was the money awarded for?


It was a settlement, so she didn't win anything but they paid her to go away, basically.


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

I just think it's a little absurd that a doctor can actually PRESCRIBE a pet for someone. How does that doctor know that the person is capable of taking care of that pet? Guinea pigs are a lot of work, like many rodents, and I find it actually rather upsetting that animals are now considered prescriptions.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

breyer08 said:


> I just think it's a little absurd that a doctor can actually PRESCRIBE a pet for someone. How does that doctor know that the person is capable of taking care of that pet? Guinea pigs are a lot of work, like many rodents, and I find it actually rather upsetting that animals are now considered prescriptions.


Doctors are not prescribing a pet. In actuality they are able under certain circumstances to prescribe the use of pet as an Emotional Support Animal (ESA). The topic of an animal becoming an ESA really is only important in the case of non-pet housing and traveling by commercial aircraft.

_"An Emotional Support Animal is a dog or other common domestic animal that provides therapeutic support to a disabled or elderly owner through companionship, non-judgmental positive regard, affection, and a focus in life. If a doctor determines that a patient with a disabling mental illness would benefit from the companionship of an emotional support animal, the doctor write letters supporting a request by the patient to keep the ESA in "no pets" housing or to travel with the ESA in the cabin of an aircraft."_
Service Dog Central Website

_" ... that animals are now considered prescriptions." _
The use of Emotional Support Animals is not something recent.


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

So does that mean that these animals already exist in the person's household? Otherwise, to me it just seems like a doctor deciding that a person should get a pet, and that worries me--not for the person's sake, but for the future pet's sake.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

breyer08 said:


> So does that mean that these animals already exist in the person's household? Otherwise, to me it just seems like a doctor deciding that a person should get a pet, and that worries me--not for the person's sake, but for the future pet's sake.


Ditto. Doctor says a dog may be a good calming too for an anger-ridden individual. Said person gets angry and beats the dog..pets aren't for everyone


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The ADA no longer covers service animals other than dogs/guide miniature horses. however some states laws do list "service animals" and don't limit it to dogs, so my understanding is that if your state law covers service animals and you are following all the requirements of that law, then you can have a service animal other than a dog in that state.


----------

